
45 tax-free commercial zones in UAE - michaelmachine
http://gulfnews.com/guides/life/property/45-free-zones-in-the-uae-find-the-right-one-for-your-new-business-1.1716197
======
michaelmachine
I was surprised by how far the exemptions go. The Biotech Research Park in
Dubai include tax free salaries for all employees.

